# Projekt H1 - Vom Rhein zur Lahn - Per Aspera ad Astra am Sonntag 22.April 2012



## NoTraining (1. April 2012)

"H1" ist die Abkürzung für den Hessenweg 1, der in voller Länge von Eltville bis zum Diemelsee führt. Wir wollen uns davon ein naheliegendes Teilstück heraussuchen, welches uns von Eltville nach Oberhof an der Lahn führt. Von dort geht es mit der Bahn über Limburg zurück nach Wiesbaden HBF.

Wer spektakuläre Trails und adrenalinschwangere Downhill-Passagen sucht, ist bei dieser Tour nicht so gut aufgehoben. Wer hingegen Spaß daran hat, mit dem MTB schöne und einsame Landschaften und dabei auch vielleicht eine recht unbekannte Region zu erkunden, wird sicherlich Gefallen an dieser Tour finden.

*Streckenbeschreibung*
Den Untertitel per aspera ad astra (sinngemäß: Über raue Pfade gelangt man zu den Sternen) habe ich gewählt, weil er die Strecke treffend beschreibt.
Insgesamt liegen ca. 75 km und 1200 Hm vor uns. Dabei ist das Teilstück von Eltville bis Holzhausen (ca. 46 km) konditionell recht anstrengend, weil wir durch mehrere tiefe Täler wieder bis auf 500 m Höhe aufsteigen müssen. Sämtliche Bergauf-Meter werden hier fällig (das ist der Teil Per aspera).

In Holzhausen beginnt dann der spaßige Teil (ad astra): Die 16 Kilometer bis zum Ziel geht es beschwingt durch das wunderschöne und zum Teil verwunschen anmutende Dörsbach-Tal immer leicht bergab. Hier gibt es auch ein paar nette Trails, die aber kaum je wirklich anspruchvoll sind. In Oberhausen warten wir dann bei einer Gersten-Kaltschale oder Cappucino auf den nächsten Zug zurück.

Die komplette Ausschreibung samt Höhenprofil und Streckenkarte hängt als PDF-Datei an.

*Level*
Wir fahren Beinhart-Tempolevel 2, Techniklevel 1 (wenige Stellen mit Level 2) Mit anderen Worten: eher anstrengend, aber technisch einfach.

*Start - Ende*
10:00 Uhr Wiesbaden Schierstein - Parkplatz Kleinaustr. (Biketreff). Bedingt durch die Rückfahrt mit der Bahn von Oberhof(Lahn) bis Wiesbaden HBF dauert die Tour recht lang. Rechnet mit einer Rückkehr nicht vor 18:00 Uhr.

*Anmeldung*
Hier im Forum. Wetterbedingte Absage am Starttag bis 8:00 Uhr hier
Es können max. 12 Teilnehmer insgesamt mitfahren. Beinharte Clubmitglieder werden bevorzugt, Gäste sind willkommen, wenn noch Plätze übrig sind.

*Mitzubringen*
Funktionstüchtiges MTB (bei irreparablen Defekten müßt ihr ziiieemlich lange schieben!), Helm, Trinkflasche/blase, Ersatzschlauch, Regenjacke, Geld für Zugfahrt, viel Kraftfutter (unterwegs nur eine Einkehrmöglichkeit!)

Und jetzt flugs zur Anmeldung..

Mit beinharten Grüßen,

Clemens Ambrosius alias NoTraining


----------



## a.nienie (2. April 2012)

wenn ich mit dem crosser fahren "darf" bin ich dabei. singlespeed ist mir das zu dick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Olaf (2. April 2012)

Wenn wier um 16:00 Uhr an der Lahn sind geht das auch mit singel speed ich fahr dann auch mit dem letzten Ritzel

mfg

ich bin auch dabei


----------



## jussebel (4. April 2012)

bin auch dabei - hoffe ihr fahrt nicht alle mit nem Crosser das ist ja gemein.-)


----------



## jussebel (4. April 2012)

hab aber noch ne blöde Frage. Also Treff ist Schiersteiner hafen von da aus pedalen wir los und zurück kommen wir am HBF Wi an? nur wegen der Orga .. die Frage ist nämlich wo ich dann am besten parke .


----------



## a.nienie (4. April 2012)

jussebel schrieb:


> bin auch dabei - hoffe ihr fahrt nicht alle mit nem Crosser das ist ja gemein.-)



meiner wiegt in etwa das, was dein scott wiegt


----------



## jussebel (4. April 2012)

na dann wird ja alles gut


----------



## matthias2003 (4. April 2012)

#4
komme auch mit. Habe aber nur vorne Singlespeed 

Matthias


----------



## Mr Cannondale (15. April 2012)

Ich bin auch dabei, bei dieser legendären Tour


----------



## april_su (15. April 2012)

Hallo. Da mehr Frauenpower gewünscht wurde, hab ich mich heute entschlossen auch dabei zu sein.


----------



## jussebel (15. April 2012)

sehr schön .. april_su  
freu mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schiggyf (15. April 2012)

Hallo,
ein super Techniker werde ich in diesem Leben wohl nicht mehr werden aber ordentlich was wegtreten kann ich schon.
Für reizvolle Landschaften hab ich auch was übrig. So gesehen ist diese Projekt genau das richtige für mich 

Im Moment muß ich noch einen Gästestartplatz reservieren (soweit vorhanden). Vielleich klappts ja noch mit dem Aufnahmeantrag diese Woche


----------



## Maffe (17. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich reihe mich hiermit in die Warteliste für Gäste ein. Kleine Info zu mir: Ich bin im Januar zwei mal die Mainzer Feierabendrunde mitgefahren, damals mit blauem Trekkingrad. Für die H1-Tour käme ich mit dem 29er.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## a.nienie (17. April 2012)

dann wären es schon drei mit 29er trekker


----------



## hallotv (17. April 2012)

29er oder gar Crosser braucht doch kein Mensch! ;-))))


----------



## a.nienie (18. April 2012)

nein. eigentlich kann man alles mit dem stadtrad fahren. aber wo bleibt da der spass


----------



## a.nienie (19. April 2012)

ok, ein trekkingradfahrer weniger. 
scuzi clemens.
Euch viel spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jussebel (19. April 2012)

d.h du fährst mit MTB oder gar net?


----------



## jussebel (19. April 2012)

evt. kommt ein Freund von mir als Gast mit ( hoffe das ist ok bis jetzt sind ja noch Plätze frei) - Zusage erfolgt bsi spätestens Samstag
Gruß Claudi


----------



## a.nienie (19. April 2012)

jussebel schrieb:


> d.h du fährst mit MTB oder gar net?


gar nicht.

auch wenn ich die rudne gerne mal fahren würde, kam schon wieder was dazwischen und ich fahr die vielleicht mal alleine nach, dann ohne pausen und so.


----------



## Ruderbock (20. April 2012)

Ich hab auch vor mitzufahren und freu mich schon...

     ... und von Riplingers Jürgen weiß ich auch, dass er Interresse bekundet hat, wird sich aber vermutlich selberst persönlich auchnoch anmelden.
((jeweils Mitglieder))

LG Jens


----------



## hallotv (20. April 2012)

Moin, so, wie es aussieht, fahre ich mit.
Gruß,
TV


----------



## Ripman (20. April 2012)

Isch gomm au mit!

Bis Sonntag.

Jürgen


----------



## hillfreak (20. April 2012)

Hallo Clemens,

auch ich würde gerne noch mitfahren am So., wenn´s noch klappt.

Bis Sonntag
 Frank II (Mitglied)


----------



## NoTraining (20. April 2012)

Und ich melde noch NoClickies alias Eli an - meine Frau

Damit ist die max. Teilnehmerzahl erreicht (Der kritische Punkt ist die Bahnfahrt zurück mit so vielen Fahrrädern...).

Bitte keine weiteren Anmeldungen!

Jetzt alle fest die Daumen drücken, daß das Wetter so einigermaßen mitmacht. Wetterbedingte Absage bis 8:00 Uhr im Forum.

Bis hoffentlich Sonntag, 

Gruß, NoTraining alias Clemens


----------



## jussebel (20. April 2012)

d.h ich kann den Gast den ich gestern angekündigt habe nicht mitbringen? ( sofern er möchet es entscheidet sich erst morgen) 
Ich bete mal vorsichtshalber schon zum Wettergott


----------



## Maffe (20. April 2012)

Ich bin auch etwas verunsichert, ob ich dabei bin oder nicht (wg. Gaststatus). Wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe, wäre ich Nummer 12 exklusive Guide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (20. April 2012)

Ich kann den Besenwagen machen, dann falle ich aus der Wertung, alles ist gut und alle können mitfahren. Entspannt Euch, Leute! 

@Clemens: sofern vorhanden würde ich um den GPX-Track der Tour bitten


----------



## Mr Cannondale (21. April 2012)

Ich muß aus Familiären Gründen leider Absagen und wünsche euch viel Spass und eine trockene Tour


----------



## NoTraining (21. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

zur Frage, ob die GÃ¤ste mitkommen kÃ¶nnen: Ja! Alle GÃ¤ste, die bis gestern direkt oder indirekt angemeldet wurden (z.B. von Jussebel), sind willkommen. 

Hier noch ein paar wichtige Infos zur RÃCKFAHRT:
Es gibt 2 MÃ¶glichkeiten: Pest oder Cholera:

Pest: Zug Ã¼ber Limburg nach Wiesbaden, Fahrzeit 1:35, Kosten 14,40 â¬ mit sehr knapper Umsteigezeit in Limburg (4 Minuten bei 12 Bikes - wird lustig). Fahrt im Stundentakt

Cholera: Zug Ã¼ber Niederlahnstein am Rhein zurÃ¼ck, aussichtsreiche Strecke durch das Mittelrheintal, aber Fahrzeit 2:16 (!), entspanntes Umsteigen, Einzelfahrt 21 Euro, jedoch preiswertere MÃ¶glichkeit Ã¼ber Rheinland-Pfalz-Ticket. FÃ¤hrt aber nur alle 2 Stunden

Da wir diesmal richtig viele sind, halte ich es fÃ¼r unwahrscheinlich, daÃ wir vor 20:00 Uhr in Wiesbaden zurÃ¼ck sind. Ich wollte das nur VOR der Tour loswerden, damit sich keiner beschwert, wie lange die RÃ¼ckfahrt dauert

Hier noch fÃ¼r alle FÃ¤lle meine neue Handy-Nummer 0152-33505203

Bitte seid pÃ¼nktlich am Treffpunkt und schaut noch mal in die Ausschreibung, um nichts wesentliches zu vergessen. Die Strecke ist ggf. zu lang, um ohne Futter/Ersatzschlauch/Regenklamotten usw. durchzukommen.

Ãbrigens habt ihr in der einzigen Einkehrstation die MÃ¶glichkeit, den schlechtesten Kaffee westlich von Frankfurt und nÃ¶rdlich von Stuttgart zu genieÃen. Diese Einkehr ist so gruftig, daÃ es schon fast wieder kultig ist.

Wenn Ihr nach diesem Briefing immer noch mitmachen wollt, dann wird es richtig gut...

Bis morgen, 

GruÃ, Clemens


----------



## Ripman (21. April 2012)

Sorry Clemens,

das ist mir dann doch zu lange bzw. die Rückkehr zu spät. 18.00 Uhr Wiesbaden wäre überhaupt kein Thema gewesen, schade schade 
Dann muss ich mir für morgen was anderes ausdenken.

Ich bin schweren Herzens raus.

LG

Jürgen


----------



## Maffe (21. April 2012)

Laut Fahrplanauskunft der Bahn geht die Verbindung über Lahnstein ebenfalls stündlich. Vielleicht hat sich der Fahrplan seit der Tourplanung geändert? Oder habe ich etwas übersehen?


----------



## Ruderbock (21. April 2012)

Bin auch raus.
Vielleicht seid ihr dann auch schneller unterwegs... ??
Viel Spass und hoffentlich nicht zu viel Aprilwetter.


----------



## jussebel (21. April 2012)

also ich bin noch dabei - aber evt. lass ich mich auch abholen - Clemens wo kommen wir denn genau an odre wo ist denn der Bahnhof?
Danke Claudi


----------



## jussebel (21. April 2012)

noch was mein Gast hat gerade abgesagt


----------



## schiggyf (21. April 2012)

NoTraining schrieb:


> zur Frage, ob die Gäste mitkommen können: Ja! Alle Gäste, die bis gestern direkt oder indirekt angemeldet wurden (z.B. von Jussebel), sind willkommen.


Dann bin ich ja beruhigt 

Bis morgen dann, freue mich schon ein wenig 
Hoffentlich wirds nicht zu naß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Olaf (21. April 2012)

Hallo,

Ich brauch keine Fahrkarte. Ich bin für Rückfahrt über Limburg.
und hoffenlich fahren wir nicht naß ins Jammerthal.
Bis morgen

Mfg
mtb-


----------



## jussebel (22. April 2012)

so liebe Leut , nochmal ein super danke schön an euch ihr seid echt ne super Truppe, und vor allen an Clemens für die super Orga und Lässigkeit. Sitze schon auf der Couch und habe schon den 1. Rotwein geniessen können . SORRY

Bis bald mal hoffentlich wieder 

VG jussebel alias jussepel odre auch ganz einfach Claudi


----------



## matthias2003 (22. April 2012)

Ja! Da schließe ich mich "JuSepl"  an und genieße auch schon das 1. Glas. Es war heute teilweise schon recht feucht, hat aber ganz viel Spaß gemacht.
Danke an Clemens, die nette Truppe und so schlimm war der Kaffee nicht!

Matthias

@Clemens:
Die 8 Taler sind unterwegs


----------



## schiggyf (22. April 2012)

matthias2003 schrieb:


> ... so schlimm war der Kaffee nicht!


Ne, zumindest der erste war ganz ok.

Der dämliche Zug hat noch 10 Minuten in Wiesbaden Hbf rumgestenden bevor er dann endlich nach MZ-Kastel weitergefahren ist. Um 22 Uhr war ich dann zuhause und das erste Weizen ist auch schon verdunstet 

War eine sehr schöne Tour, gerne wieder


----------



## Maffe (23. April 2012)

Es war eine gute Entscheidung, mehrheitlich über Lahnstein zu fahren - der Zug von Limburg nach Wiesbaden war ziemlich voll und wir standen mit zwei Rädern im Gang rum.

War eine tolle Tour, auch die Expeditionsstellen fand ich gut. Und mein Fahrbedürfnis hat es so gut gestillt, dass ich heute den Arbeitsweg ohne Einsatz des Fahrrads zurückgelegt und meine Beine im Bus ausgeruht habe.

Viele Grüße und bis demnächst mal Samstags!


----------



## MTB-Olaf (23. April 2012)

Hallo,

Das wahr erste Sahne, doch beim nächsten mal machen wir die Schuhe sauber bevor wir ins Kloster gehen und das Lahn Wasser sollten wir auch nicht verschmutzen.

@Clemens ganz toll geführt

Gruß
Olaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillfreak (5. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank, Clemens,  für die tolle Tour, die sehr viel Spässel
und neue Eindrücke gebracht hat.
Viele Grüße
 Frank II


----------

